# iPhone 8 plus Or Panasonic Tz3



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Hi I have had a tz3 since they came out usually sits in the car just for taking snaps, now I have just got an 8 plus and wondered if that was good enough to ditch the tz3 ?

Thanks


----------



## Padders (Oct 21, 2008)

The Tizzy 3 is getting on a bit now, at least 10 years and sensor tech has moved on a lot. I had one and noticed that images were very grainy when the ISO was at anything above 200, which bearing in mind the range of the lens and corresponding small aperture was often. The later TZ models are better in this regard but everything is a trade off. For an up close image not needing cropping, the iPhone 8 would do a better job, much better, for an image which needs a lot of zoom in good light the Tizzy would be better, in poor light then neither will do a fantastic job.


----------



## Robti (May 19, 2017)

Thanks for the reply, will give my tz to my mother to use


----------

